# HDPE juice groove kit, is it worth it?



## old novice (Apr 27, 2021)

I have been making cutting boards and have been using scrap wood to make my jigs for cutting the juice grooves and while I try to make each board the same size, there are also times when I want to make a smaller board. I am having to take time and reuse my scraps as much as I can. I was looking to purchasing adjustable jig vs making an adjustable one. Both costs about the same price either to buy or purchase materials to make one and decided the cost is negligible enough to just save the hassle of making one and buy one. I was looking at the HDPE juice groove jig I found on ETSY and was wondering what your thoughts were on this or if anyone has used it or something similar? I have posted a link to the product below:



https://i.etsystatic.com/22947138/r/il/726ed7/2835733645/il_794xN.2835733645_8by4.jpg


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

No. It's 4 pieces connected with screws and you should be able to make it in 5-10 minutes


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I looked up that jig on Etsy, and the price is $125. (Eekl)

Speaking for myself:
-> After seeing the price, I would make it. The design is readily apparent.

Additional Observations:
Etsy tagged the item as "Bestseller". If so, then the seller is making very good money.

(It isn't clear to me whether the seller is including the two Festool clamps that are shown with the jig. They cost $46 for the pair of clamps.)

Update an hour later:
I asked the seller, and clamps are NOT included. The seller is making VERY good money from that juice groove jig, especially considering that it is a "Bestseller" on Easy.

Update a couple hours later:
I got another message from the seller, telling me that there _is_ a disclaimer that clamps are not included. Even after being informed, the disclaimer was hard to find. The seller is correct - it is there. 

As I said above, I would make it rather than pay $125 for it.


----------



## old novice (Apr 27, 2021)

Yea, its pretty pricey for something like that. Unfortunately, it's the only one that i was able to find anywhere, so someone is making a killing on that. the only reason I was considering this is because I ran out of scraps and having to purchase materials to use as scraps for the various sizes of the boards gets pretty pricey in itself. I was looking making an adjustable jig that I saw on youtube but by the time I purchase the tracks and the materials and so forth, I'm looking at slightly more than what the pre fab one is, not to mention my time in having to make one. Still not sold on the pre made one, but I thought I'd ask what the general consensus was and if this thing was worth the money since I don't have money to throw away.on gimmiky gadgets that don't work well.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

old novice said:


> Yea, its pretty pricey for something like that. Unfortunately, it's the only one that i was able to find anywhere, so someone is making a killing on that. the only reason I was considering this is because I ran out of scraps and having to purchase materials to use as scraps for the various sizes of the boards gets pretty pricey in itself. I was looking making an adjustable jig that I saw on youtube but by the time I purchase the tracks and the materials and so forth, I'm looking at slightly more than what the pre fab one is, not to mention my time in having to make one. Still not sold on the pre made one, but I thought I'd ask what the general consensus was and if this thing was worth the money since I don't have money to throw away.on gimmiky gadgets that don't work well.


I think the Etsy gadget will work well. I still think that you are throwing away your money to buy one. 

The materials are flat boards plus 4 hanger bolts and 4 knobs to fit them. Search for "1/4-20 hanger bolt" and "1/4-20 knob hole" (You want knobs that have through holes in them, _not_ the knobs with built-in threaded posts.) 

In my opinion, the flat boards can be any material: MDF, plywood, or plastic like UHMW, or the HDPE that they use. Having used many scrap boards as router guides, I doubt that the reduction in friction from using plastic material makes much difference. 

@BigCountry79 says he could make it in 5-10 minutes. I am very slow and methodical, and I think I could make it in 30 minutes or less. (If you are hesitant about how to cut the slots or drill straight holes in the ends of the boards, ask for suggestions here.)

-> If you have the tools and skills to make cutting boards with juice grooves, then you should have what you need to make this jig.


----------



## old novice (Apr 27, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I think the Etsy gadget will work well. I still think that you are throwing away your money to buy one.
> 
> The materials are flat boards plus 4 hanger bolts and 4 knobs to fit them. Search for "1/4-20 hanger bolt" and "1/4-20 knob hole" (You want knobs that have through holes in them, _not_ the knobs with built-in threaded posts.)
> 
> ...



Thank you, after thinking about it, I think I will take the time to build an adjustable jig. If anything, it will give me something to do and keep me out of the wife's hair lol. Certainly more satisfaction when you build something. I see that plywood has come down since I last saw it at $96 a sheet a few months ago, so that's a plus! Thank you all for convincing me to save my money, I sure can invest those savings into more material lol


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Seems like every conceivable shopmade jig now has some company trying to sell you their way overpriced version.. Box joint jigs are one such example..it's a board, a stick and a groove, but absolutely pay some xyz company a few hundred bucks for a board, stick and a groove since they're soooo hard to make now days..


----------

